# alla ricerca del big bamboo (reloaded)



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2008)

_*Il fenomeno del turismo sessuale in rosa è relativamente nuovo. Come quello maschile è ovviamente sommerso e di difficile quantificazione, ma a differenza di questo è più raro che sfoci in casi di pedofilia e raramente è praticato da under 40. 
Si tratta poi di un turismo più erotico che pornografico, come lo definisce una recente ricerca svolta dall'Università di Parma insieme ad Ecpat (End Child Prostitution Pornography And Trafficking, una rete internazionale di organizzazioni che operano per eliminare ogni forma di sfruttamento sessuale dei minori) e che indaga il profilo di questi viaggiatori. Gli studiosi hanno infatti parlato di "romance tourism": se per gli uomini il sesso è più spesso una risposta ad un bisogno individuale, per le donne c'è un bisogno di relazione, e la ricerca è ancora quella di un'avventura che conservi, nonostante tutto, dei tratti romantici. 
Questa migrazione erotica alimenta comunque anche il mito della virilità nera visto che secondo gli analisti di Ecpat soprattutto l'America Centrale e l'Africa occidentale accolgono queste signore in cerca di compagnia maschile. Nel continente africano a richiamare il maggior numero di donne è il Senegal (Cap Skirring e Dakar). Segue nella graduatoria Capo Verde, "l'arcipelago dell'amore" come viene chiamato maliziosamente nei forum on-line delle viaggiatrici. Anche il Kenya, soprattutto con Malindi e le piccole località turistiche sull'Oceano Indiano, si confronta con questo fenomeno. 
Ma ad attrarre le "viaggiatrici dell'amore" ci sono anche il Gambia, la Mauritania, la Tunisia e il Marocco. Le località non sono scelte a caso ma rivestendo il ruolo della cornice ideale nella quale vivere la propria evasione amorosa: durante un safari in Kenya, lungo le spiagge senegalesi, tra le dune tunisine. 
*_
trovo tutto questo veramente triste ...ma in una vecchia discussione di tempo fa molti non erano d'accordo.
voi?


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

*Sul tema*

consiglio il bellissimo (e tristissimo) film di Laurent Cantent VERSO SUD (2005) con Charlotte Rampling strepitosa.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> _*Il fenomeno del turismo sessuale in rosa è relativamente nuovo. Come quello maschile è ovviamente sommerso e di difficile quantificazione, ma a differenza di questo è più raro che sfoci in casi di pedofilia e raramente è praticato da under 40. *_
> _*Si tratta poi di un turismo più erotico che pornografico, come lo definisce una recente ricerca svolta dall'Università di Parma insieme ad Ecpat (End Child Prostitution Pornography And Trafficking, una rete internazionale di organizzazioni che operano per eliminare ogni forma di sfruttamento sessuale dei minori) e che indaga il profilo di questi viaggiatori. Gli studiosi hanno infatti parlato di "romance tourism": se per gli uomini il sesso è più spesso una risposta ad un bisogno individuale, per le donne c'è un bisogno di relazione, e la ricerca è ancora quella di un'avventura che conservi, nonostante tutto, dei tratti romantici. *_
> _*Questa migrazione erotica alimenta comunque anche il mito della virilità nera visto che secondo gli analisti di Ecpat soprattutto l'America Centrale e l'Africa occidentale accolgono queste signore in cerca di compagnia maschile. Nel continente africano a richiamare il maggior numero di donne è il Senegal (Cap Skirring e Dakar). Segue nella graduatoria Capo Verde, "l'arcipelago dell'amore" come viene chiamato maliziosamente nei forum on-line delle viaggiatrici. Anche il Kenya, soprattutto con Malindi e le piccole località turistiche sull'Oceano Indiano, si confronta con questo fenomeno. *_
> _*Ma ad attrarre le "viaggiatrici dell'amore" ci sono anche il Gambia, la Mauritania, la Tunisia e il Marocco. Le località non sono scelte a caso ma rivestendo il ruolo della cornice ideale nella quale vivere la propria evasione amorosa: durante un safari in Kenya, lungo le spiagge senegalesi, tra le dune tunisine. *_
> ...


riapriamo il discorso? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




però non è giusto chiamarla evasione amorosa... è più giusto chiamarla sana voglia di bamboo.
insomma, ci sono donne che sono costrette per tanti motivi a fare a meno del sesso. ti sembra giusto?
allora, piuttosto che inventarsi mille amori fasulli o anche uno solo, tanto per giustificarsi... non è meglio fare così e non pensarci più?
in fin dei conti tanti uomini sentono il bisogno di andare con le prostitute, voglio dire... non nascondiamo la testa sotto la sabbia...
chi ha quello di cui ha bisogno non cerca sesso a pagamento.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> r
> insomma, ci sono donne che sono costrette per tanti motivi a fare a meno del sesso. ti sembra giusto?


 
No, non è assolutamente giusto.


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> riapriamo il discorso?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e lo vai a cercare in un paese dove sai che il sesso viene usato come merce di scambio per uscire dalla povertà?


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> e lo vai a cercare in un paese dove sai che il sesso viene usato come merce di scambio per uscire dalla povertà?


Infatti sta lì la tristezza... Esattamente.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Febbraio 2008)

così come trovo avvilente e totalmente degradante che un uomo paghi per del sesso figuriamoci se lo fa una donna e in un contesto del genere (di povertà di questi paesi).Sai, Anna, c'è anche l'eventualità di non fare sesso finchè non trovi quello che lo fa con te  per un reciproco piacere.Non è che senza sesso proprio non si può stare


----------



## Iago (22 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> così come trovo avvilente e totalmente degradante che un uomo paghi per del sesso figuriamoci se lo fa una donna e in un contesto del genere (di povertà di questi paesi).Sai, Anna, *c'è anche l'eventualità di non fare sesso finchè non trovi quello che lo fa con te  per un reciproco piacere*.Non è che senza sesso proprio non si può stare
















fondamentale!


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> così come trovo avvilente e totalmente degradante che un uomo paghi per del sesso figuriamoci se lo fa una donna e in un contesto del genere (di povertà di questi paesi).Sai, Anna, c'è anche l'eventualità di non fare sesso finchè non trovi quello che lo fa con te per un reciproco piacere.Non è che senza sesso proprio non si può stare


il figuriamoci se lo fa una donna non l'ho capito. Che cambia scusa?
Ognuno vive come vuole, ci mancherebbe. Io al sesso non rinuncerei comunque.
E sono donna.


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2008)

nessuno deve rinunciare al sesso ma di norma l'uomo è molto condizionato dal suo pene mentre la donna ha una maggiore lucidità che le consente di attendere un incontro sessuale senza l'esborso economico...
non a caso la prostituzione femminile dilaga dai tempi mentre quella maschile non è così importante


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> il figuriamoci se lo fa una donna non l'ho capito. Che cambia scusa?
> Ognuno vive come vuole, ci mancherebbe. Io al sesso non rinuncerei comunque.
> E sono donna.


che devo dirti? ho una certa maggiore considerazione di una donna che so avere esigenze diverse da quelle che possono portare un uomo a pagare per fare sesso. Sono donna anch'io ma al sesso rinuncio eccome se per averlo devo pagare. Mi sembrava chiaro, no?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che devo dirti? ho una certa maggiore considerazione DELLA  donna che so avere esigenze diverse da quelle che possono portare un uomo a pagare per fare sesso. Sono donna anch'io ma al sesso rinuncio eccome se per averlo devo pagare. Mi sembrava chiaro, no?


Non di una donna ma della donna..


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che devo dirti? ho una certa maggiore considerazione di una donna che so avere esigenze diverse da quelle che possono portare un uomo a pagare per fare sesso. *Sono donna anch'io ma al sesso rinuncio eccome se per averlo devo pagare. Mi sembrava chiaro, no?*


E che schifezza e' questa GRRRRRRRRRRR manco a 80anni lo farei  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   maschio o femmina che sia avvalersi di sesso a pagamento e' degradante  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Pero', capisco che a volte ci sono casi disperati ... ed in quei casi ammetto la prostituzione perche' assolve a problemi socialmente utili  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  quasi quasi li dovrebbe passare la ASL


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> nessuno deve rinunciare al sesso ma di norma l'uomo è molto condizionato dal suo pene mentre la donna ha una maggiore lucidità che le consente di attendere un incontro sessuale senza l'esborso economico...
> non a caso la prostituzione femminile dilaga dai tempi mentre quella maschile non è così importante


 
non ne sarei così sicura...


----------



## Bruja (22 Febbraio 2008)

*Mah...*

Tempo fa, non rammento in quale canale TV, vidi una trasmissione che trattava l'argomento.
La cosa che più di tutti mi colpì non era il problema in sè.... che ovviamente risponde a bisogni indviduali, ma il come i "prestatori d'opera" dei vari luoghi che erano indicati come "paradisi sessuali rosa" catalogavano e consideravano le ospiti.  Un vero vademecum di tipologie, applicazioni romantico-erotiche e frasario precostuito con aggiunta di regalini pittoreschi e fiori che le stesse strutture ospitanti fornivano.   
Sia chiaro io capisco tutto, ma si deve essere consapevoli che quello che si ha è solo una serie di "servizi retribuiti" non molto diversi da quelli che si hanno in altro modo ed in forma "peripatetica".  Detto questo va bene così..... 
Alla fine tutto può apparentarsi ad una forma di rivendicazione d'uguaglianza... insomma fatto salvo il modo, si va in trasferta per andare a "puttani"!!!
Bruja


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> si va in trasferta per andare a "puttani"!!!
> Bruja


 
vedi il film che ho citato Bruja, rende davvero l'idea...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2008)

Credo che abbia un significato al di là del sesso, come talvolta per gli uomini, ovvero di gratificazione e conferma di essere ancora piacenti o anche il voler togliersi inibizioni dopo anni di fedeltà per ...ripartire...
Non credo che un viaggio di 2 settimane all'anno possa soddisfare esigenze sessuali.
Credo che possa avere anche una funzione di vendetta nei confronti di vicende dolorose: una sorta di rivincita, un gioco di potere.


Per uomini e donne,sia "prestatori d'opera" sia clienti, è tristissimo.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che abbia un significato al di là del sesso, come talvolta per gli uomini, ovvero di gratificazione e conferma di essere ancora piacenti o anche il voler togliersi inibizioni dopo anni di fedeltà per ...ripartire...
> Non credo che un viaggio di 2 settimane all'anno possa soddisfare esigenze sessuali.
> Credo che possa avere anche una funzione di vendetta nei confronti di vicende dolorose: una sorta di rivincita, un gioco di potere.
> 
> ...


Persa nel film c'è una scena bellissima, di una donna che va a ricercare il ragazzo che le ha dato il primo orgasmo della sua vita, a 40 anni... E' la figura più positiva del film. Una donna consapevole della ricerca del SUO piacere...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa nel film c'è una scena bellissima, di una donna che va a ricercare il ragazzo che le ha dato il primo orgasmo della sua vita, a 40 anni... E' la figura più positiva del film. Una donna consapevole della ricerca del SUO piacere...


Insomma ...una donna consapevole di sè e del suo corpo dovrebbe ben sapere a quarantanni come darsi piacere e come insegnarlo agli uomini con cui decidesse di relazionarsi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque il film voglio vederlo ...giusto per Charlotte


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Insomma ...una donna consapevole di sè e del suo corpo dovrebbe ben sapere a quarantanni come darsi piacere e come insegnarlo agli uomini con cui decidesse di relazionarsi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh Persa dipende anche dagli uomini che ha avuto... ci sono donne che a 40 anni il marito e basta!!!! Il film merita davvero, l'ho visto con una mia amica e ovviamente nella sala eravamo 4 gatti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















ps Charlotte è MITICA 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  . Cinica, dura, durissima. E poi ti accorgi invece quanto sentimento e quanta solitudine...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh Persa dipende anche dagli uomini che ha avuto... ci sono donne che a 40 anni il marito e basta!!!! Il film merita davvero, l'ho visto con una mia amica e ovviamente nella sala eravamo 4 gatti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mica bisogna essere Messalina per saper raggiungere l'orgasmo...


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mica bisogna essere Messalina per saper raggiungere l'orgasmo...




























   certo...

Ma ci vuole anche un uomo capace di... insomma... ci siamo capite????

ps non dico avere mille uomini, ma nemmeno uno solo eh...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> certo...
> 
> Ma ci vuole anche un uomo capace di... insomma... ci siamo capite????
> 
> ps non dico avere mille uomini, ma nemmeno uno solo eh...


No ci vuole una donna capace...


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tempo fa, non rammento in quale canale TV, vidi una trasmissione che trattava l'argomento.
> La cosa che più di tutti mi colpì non era il problema in sè.... che ovviamente risponde a bisogni indviduali, ma il come i "prestatori d'opera" dei vari luoghi che erano indicati come "paradisi sessuali rosa" catalogavano e consideravano le ospiti. Un vero vademecum di tipologie, applicazioni romantico-erotiche e frasario precostuito con aggiunta di regalini pittoreschi e fiori che le stesse strutture ospitanti fornivano.
> Sia chiaro io capisco tutto, ma si deve essere consapevoli che quello che si ha è solo una serie di "servizi retribuiti" non molto diversi da quelli che si hanno in altro modo ed in forma "peripatetica". Detto questo va bene così.....
> Alla fine tutto può apparentarsi ad una forma di rivendicazione d'uguaglianza... insomma fatto salvo il modo, si va in trasferta per andare a "puttani"!!!
> Bruja


un'uguaglianza della quale farei molto volentieri a meno


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No ci vuole una donna capace...


No no Persa, TUTTE le donne sono capaci, dipende dagli uomini...


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> un'uguaglianza della quale farei molto volentieri a meno


 
Vero Femmina. Ma il problema esiste. E' concreto. E' il prezzo da pagare, forse...


----------



## Bruja (22 Febbraio 2008)

*già*



Femmina ha detto:


> un'uguaglianza della quale farei molto volentieri a meno


 
Credo sia un problema più di solitudine affettiva che di sesso, ma spesso la confusione porta a credere che una spolveratina sessuale possa in qualche modo far superare i momenti più solitari.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No ci vuole una donna capace...





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No no Persa, TUTTE le donne sono capaci, dipende dagli uomini...


Intendevo capace in senso ironico ...capace di conoscersi e spiegarlo all'uomo...
L'ho detto più volte e più volte son stata fraintesa...io non credo nelle tecniche credo nell'interesse reciproco di conoscersi e poi "ci si dà una mano"


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Intendevo capace in senso ironico ...capace di conoscersi e spiegarlo all'uomo...
> L'ho detto più volte e più volte son stata fraintesa...io non credo nelle tecniche credo nell'interesse reciproco di conoscersi e poi "ci si dà una mano"


... io credo nella compatibilità. Che poi non basti sono d'accordo...


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Febbraio 2008)

*Ahhh... ma è comodo!!*



Femmina ha detto:


> un'uguaglianza della quale farei molto volentieri a meno


E beh...bisogna prendere il pacchetto completo nè!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Comunque cosa si voglia vedere di tanto romantico in un bigbambooo ....proprio non lo capisco...ma è anche vero che le donne tendono sempre molto a raccontarsela e ad infiocchettarsela!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E beh...bisogna prendere il pacchetto completo nè!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi hai ricordato un film anni '70: "Una romantica donna inglese"...la protagonista dopo uno scambio di sguardi a cena con uno sconosciuto in un hotel consumava un atto sessuale in ascensore 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...non ho mai capito cosa ci fosse di romantico... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però lo sconosciuto era interpretato da Helmut Berger che si presentava decisamente bene  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...opinione condivisa da Luchino Visconti


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credo sia un problema più di solitudine affettiva che di sesso, ma spesso la confusione porta a credere che una spolveratina sessuale possa in qualche modo far superare i momenti più solitari.
> Bruja


quoto totalmente-Per questo parlavo di tristezza. Sono quasi sicura che una donna che paga per sesso si faccia sempre e comunque coinvolgere anche sentimentalmente . Non capisco se per gratitudine (vedi la 40 enne che ringrazia per il primo orgasmo) o per cosa.In entrambi i casi , maschile e femminile, si tratta alla fine di un piacere ottenuto con sfruttamento e a seguito di  compenso e non ci arrivo, proprio non ci arrivo, a come si possa trarne piacere.Ripeto: il sesso, anche il più puro e esente da sentimento o coinvolgimento necessita di una reciprocità che il pagamento esclude a priori.


----------



## Old unodinoi (23 Febbraio 2008)

Secondo me anche l'uomo che va con le donne a pagamento dovrebbe riflettere sulla opportunità di tale scelta. Potrebbe masturbarsi ed ottenere lo stesso effetto che avrebbe andando con una prostituta.


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però lo sconosciuto era interpretato da Helmut Berger che si presentava decisamente bene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

























   su Helmut la pensiamo allo stesso modo!!!!!! Wow...


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Secondo me anche l'uomo che va con le donne a pagamento dovrebbe riflettere sulla opportunità di tale scelta. Potrebbe masturbarsi ed ottenere lo stesso effetto che avrebbe andando con una prostituta.


 





















   l'effetto sì, sono d'accordo. Ma non è la stessa cosa eh...


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credo sia un problema più di solitudine affettiva che di sesso, ma spesso la confusione porta a credere che una spolveratina sessuale possa in qualche modo far superare i momenti più solitari.
> Bruja




Sono d'accordo con te Bruja

Pero', che tristezza una vita cosi, da una parte e dall'altra.


----------



## Bruja (23 Febbraio 2008)

*Infatti*



Mari' ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te Bruja
> 
> Pero', che tristezza una vita cosi, da una parte e dall'altra.


Credo che sempre quando in una congiunzione carnale l'interesse o la mercificazione sono nell'aria non può essere assente anche una in sopprimibile tristezza.... quasi una malinconia profonda.
Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> l'effetto sì, sono d'accordo. Ma non è la stessa cosa eh...


e come dice il buon W.Allen s'incontra molta meno gente


----------

